# Breeder in upstate NY?



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok ok ok... 
So... I've been hanging out here, ratless, and I'm feeling kind of left out. And being around my gf's rats has made me miss Max... And my daughter is pestering for a rat. :roll: 

So... Does anyone know of reliable breeders in upstate NY? I'm near Binghamton/Ithaca.

I'll check around online, too, and shelters, tho I don't believe our local shelter handles small animals.

I'm thinking we'll look for a young pair of littermates. Since I have young kids, I don't want to deal with behavior issues first thing. I just a couple weeks ago returned a foster-rat to his mom who was biting and drawing blood. I can deal with "baby" nipping, but not actual attack-biting. So I'd consider a rescue, too, if they don't have major behavior problems.

I'm taking this slow... I'll have to assemble a cage and make sure I have a space for it. (I'm thinking once I get these GP cages put together, I'll have more room) So I'm just beginning the search. 

Thanks for any info you can share...
Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## chelliesmom (May 20, 2008)

I know a woman who runs a rat rescue in Philly, but she has at least one rat in Rochester in Foster care. You could drop her an email and see if she knows or has anyone under her wing in your area.

Good luck!

http://www.ratchickratrescue.com/


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mary,
just for your info, it seems we will be having some of these Maritime rats being taken into NY for adopters. NYDaisy on Goosemoose (Rochester) is doing this. I haven't completely confirmed with her on where she will be doing the pickup, but she _may _be picking up the rats in Montreal and driving back to Rochester, delivering or meeting along the way.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeeps... Rochester is, I believe, a 3-4 hour drive from me. Quite a long way for a ratty in a carrier! I'll check with hubby for distances. He's better at geography. 

I'll keep looking... I'm in no rush. Got to get a suitable cage built, first, anyway. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

Good question! I've been wondering the same thing. I'm in the Corning/Elmira area.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Checked with hubby... Yeppers, Rochester is 3-3 1/2 hours away. 

Pink, I have a dear friend in Watkins Glen. We shop in Elmira every Black Friday.  I hate shopping, but it's a tradition.

Bummers on the far away... But when we're ready, the right rat will show up.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

I think at times the Chemung County SPCA has rats...at least I've seen hamsters there before. You could call and ask or something?


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Mary, check out www.petfinder.com, they always have listings of tons of shelters in all areas. Just put in on the left hand side that you are looking for a rat and your city, and you'll have about a 500 mile radius of ratties available for adoption!  i check my area occasionally to see what's up...


----------

